
Tinnitus Remedy: How to Stop Ringing in the Ears - monort
http://health.learninginfo.org/tinnitus.htm
======
cpncrunch
According to one doctor, with no research for effectiveness.

Linkbait.

------
bashinator
Actual tinnitus remedy (admittedly this is anecdata):

1) Get earplugs

2) Use them

3) Never skip using them

Cost of the earplugs can range from $0.50 to $160 depending on your needs, but
I can say that this method changed my life.

~~~
jleyank
While this might not treat tinnitus, it would preserve what hearing you
currently have. Trust me, lose that and you'll learn about somewhat expensive
head jewelry and never hear people properly in big parties or loud pubs
again...

I was told that the ringing in my ears was a side-effect of the brain trying
to fill in the missing information from lack of hearing. It's more a windy
sound than ringing and I don't notice it when wearing the aforementioned head
jewelry. YMMV

~~~
bashinator
It won't cure my existing tinnitus, but it will prevent it from occuring. For
me, it's not continuous, but triggered by loud noises. No loud noises, no
tinnitus.

------
markmarrk
Shocking, didn't work.

